# Made it to first base with AP !!



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share with you a quick picture of our first sight of gold! We have been spending the evening boiling Acid for our cell (using that comes tommorow) and getting the gold foils out of our AP solution. The solution seemed to react well and stripped nearly everything in 24 hours. As you can see there has been no HCl cleaning of the gold yet as it was getting late. Also for all those doing it for the first time a BIG lesson i learn't is make sure what you put in your AP is clean. Some of the stuff was from an old telephone system and was clearly dirty as we have all sorts of gunk in with the gold - I don't care it glistenning!!! Definately going to buy some WHITE coffee filters thought!

Bring on the bleach and respirator.

Goodnight from a contented virgin refiner in the UK.

zzzzzzzzzzz

Mark


----------



## Noxx (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks nice ! 

Good job.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking good Mark. and good luck with your stripping cell tomorrow.

Shadow


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

absoutly inspiring


----------

